# brushless motors??



## oval racer 2 (Jul 14, 2003)

can i run this in open modified?? if not are there any plans to add it later??


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Do they make one that runs on 4-cells?


----------



## oval racer 2 (Jul 14, 2003)

yea!

novak 5800 super sport can be ran on 4-7 cells


----------



## oval racer 2 (Jul 14, 2003)

Ttt!!


----------



## JB (Jan 1, 1970)

Brushless motors are not allowed in ARCOR competition in any class.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

maybe ARCOR should come out of the dark ages and dump that silly spec class and move toward the brushless revolution, just my 2 cents


----------



## rowdyrj (Jul 23, 2003)

For trouble free racing especially in 4 cell oval this is by far the best way to go.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

..........


----------



## cowboy (Jun 26, 2003)

*BL so far so good*

We have just began trying out the 4300 and 5800 on the oval track in our area.. So far so good.. no problems and run strong and the same, run after run..

cowboy :thumbsup:


----------



## oval racer 2 (Jul 14, 2003)

*brushless oval*

we have been running the 5800 system for about 1.5 yrs now. we have ran them in breakout class,limited class and open mod class. they are by far the way to go!!fast and fun. change batteries and go!!! check us out at www.thunder-alley.com


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

oval racer 2 said:


> we have been running the 5800 system for about 1.5 yrs now. we have ran them in breakout class,limited class and open mod class. they are by far the way to go!!fast and fun. change batteries and go!!! check us out at www.thunder-alley.com


Is this the Rush & Son track? I am glad to see y'all having success with the brushless we are really pushing it here in Macon as well.

www.echeconneesuperspeedway.tk


----------



## SLOWPOKE (Feb 20, 2004)

I see that there are several companies producing brushless motors now, is there better performance with a certain brand of brushless motor?


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

i've been running the 5800 since sept. and recently tried the 4300 in 4 cell oval
and by far is the way to go they are faster than stock slower than 5800 of course
and the tire wear is minimal to say the least.
my personal opinion that arcor should at least run a 4300 exebition class at all the races to see what the draw is and to get more information so that they can make an informed and intelligent decision!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

